# Creating a Design Shop



## scorpios1615 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi All, 

Does anyone know if it's possible to create a design shop using the yahoo merchant account, i have tried to contact them but they keep you on hold for so long and when your running a business thats the last thing you have time for (sitting on the phone) I'm trying to be able to allow customers to design their own tees.

Thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

scorpios1615 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to create a design shop using the yahoo merchant account, i have tried to contact them but they keep you on hold for so long and when your running a business thats the last thing you have time for (sitting on the phone) I'm trying to be able to allow customers to design their own tees.
> 
> Thanks


do they allow forms on your web pages ? 
if they do, than a simple form with design options for your clients would work.


----------



## scorpios1615 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes they do, thanks for your response.


----------



## kenfuji (Sep 15, 2006)

i work for a company that does 40% of the business online and Yahoo business is the store engine.

for what it is, it works great. pretty much takes care of the SEO on yahoo search engine, bbut you do get charged monthly and % for every order place even if the cc is decined or not.

overall it is a pretty hassel free store front with very little html know how needed


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know if it's possible to create a design shop using the yahoo merchant account


I don't think Yahoo store has a way for customers to design their own t-shirts on your site.

That would take a custom solution unless you were just having them input text that you would print (and maybe a drop down box for font selection).

Here's a couple of examples of Yahoo stores that try to work in personalization for tees:
igreetu.stores.yahoo.net/prepspec.html
libertees.com/customtshirt.html


----------

